# interactive point du hoc



## NeverSayDie (Jan 31, 2012)

http://media.oaktreesys.com/abmc/pointeduhoc/popup.html

Found this while looking for sources on a Ranger History Assignment. Includes video interview with 2nd and 5th Battalion Rangers present on the raid. Amazing piece of history.


----------



## Boon (Jan 31, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Really nice site. Good post, thanks.

RF 1


----------



## Manolito (Jan 31, 2012)

NeverSayDie said:


> http://media.oaktreesys.com/abmc/pointeduhoc/popup.html
> 
> Found this while looking for sources on a Ranger History Assignment. Includes video interview with 2nd and 5th Battalion Rangers present on the raid. Amazing piece of history.


 Great find Thank You for posting this. I wish they made videos today with the same feeling and simplicity that this was made.
Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2012)

Love this. Have a friend who was born on 6 June 1944 and loves the history of that day. Just sent this to him.


----------



## Etype (Feb 2, 2012)

This is incredible.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great link. Thank you.


----------

